# Kleines flottes Ryds Angelboot



## Dieter1944 (19. April 2005)

Hallo ihr Lieben



 Ich habe mich hier schon ein wenig eingelesen und so habe ich den Eindruck, dass mein nachfolgender Bericht doch auf ein gewisses Interesse stößt. Es geht um ein kleines offenes Motorboot, welches auch als Ruderboot durchaus zu empfehlen ist.



   Hersteller



 Hersteller des Bootes ist die Firma RYDS in Schweden. Man kann ohne Fehleinschätzung behaupten, dass Motorboote aus Schweden und Norwegen eigentlich immer empfehlenswert sind, und ich meine, die Firma RYDS insbesondere. 

 Ich habe das Boot im Jahre 20O1 gekauft. Es war ein Ausstellungsboot mit einem gebrauchten Trailer und hat damals 6350.-DM gekostet (4400.-DM für das Boot und 1950.-DM für den Trailer). Zu der Zeit gab es RYDS-Boote als Ruderboote von 2,55 m Länge bis 4,65 m, sog. Angelboote mit Steuerkonsole von 4,35 m bis 5,35 m und dann folgend Motorboote bis 6,20 m. Ein breit gefächertes Angebot. Die kleineren Boote sind offene Schalen, motorisierbar von 2,3 bis 10 PS. Die größeren Boote sind doppelschalig und natürlich höher motorisierbar.

     Mein Boot



 Es handelt sich um ein DOPPELSCHALENBOOT. Das heißt, über die Außenschale ist eine Innenschale eingelassen und miteinander verbunden. Dadurch ist das Boot verwindungssteifer. In der Außenschale befindet am Heck ein Lenzstopfen, um Kondenswasser ablassen zu können. Da die Innenschale keine Lenzventil hat, habe ich ein Loch hineingebohrt und eins eingebaut. Bei Regen, im Freien außerhalb des Wassers, kann ich beide Lenzventile öffnen und das Regenwasser läuft hinten wieder raus. (Schließen bloß nicht wieder vergessen, sonst gibt es nasse Füße.) Das Boot ist 4, 25 m lang, , 1,65 m breit und wiegt 160 kg. das Freibord (Wasserniveau bis Oberkante Boot) beträgt 52 cm. Es darf max. mit 405 kg beladen werden. Motorisierbar ist es mit Normalschaft - Außenbordmotoren bis 10 PS. Zugelassen sind 4 Personen. Aber das ist das ähnliche Thema wie „was verbraucht dein Auto?“ Diese Fragen sind total abhängig vom jeweiligen Einsatz; was wiegen die Personen, wo wird gefahren (Binnengewässer, offenes Gewässer, Hafen) usw. Das interessante ist aber, dass das Boot mit Ruder und Ruderdollen geliefert wird. Es lässt sich auch hervorragend von der mittleren Sitzbank aus rudern. Das Boot ist durch aufgeschäumte leere Kästen „unsinkbar“, d.h., es geht nicht unter Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass es kentern kann durch Überladung, oder wenn große Mengen Wasser ins Boot schwappen. Es sinkt dann aber nicht, sondern treibt an der Wasseroberfläche. Man kann – nein man soll sich sogar - am Boot festhalten und am Boot leiben. Natürlich nicht im Hochsommer auf einem Teich! 

   Aber, wie alle Skandinavier: Immer im Boot Rettungs- bzw. Schwimmwesten tragen.

 Das Boot hat jeweils im Bug und im Heck abschließbare Kästen. Im Bug lässt sich hervorragend ein Anker mit Ankerleine unterbringen. Im Heck befinden sich bei mir im Boot Werkzeug (für den Motor), Verbandskasten, ein 5-Liter Reservekanister und eine trockene Jacke.

 Unter der mittleren Sitzbank habe ich kleine Löcher in den Boden gebohrt (natürlich nur in die Innenschale !!) und mit einem Spanngurt den 25 Liter Tank befestigt. Dort stört er am wenigsten. 

 Möchte man vom Boot aus baden und ins Boot zurück, bietet es sich an, über eine kleine Leiter, die Bb am Heck verschraubt ist, wieder einzusteigen. Dazu kann man sich dann am Motor abstützen. Aber – das gebe ich zu – leichter ist es, am Strand einzusteigen.

 Es verfügt über 4 Sitzplätze; hinten für eine Person, auf der Mittelbank für zwei Personen und vorn auf dem Kasten einer. So würde ich aber nur auf total ruhigem Wasser fahren. Am besten läuft das Boot mit zwei Personen, einer vorn und einer hinten. Ein besonderer Kaufanstoß war, dass das Boot relativ leicht und schmal ist und die mittlere Sitzbank so hoch ist, dass man wirklich gut sitzt, und zwar auch auf längerer Strecke

 Ich fahre das Boot mit einem 10 PS-Motor. Der Motor bringt das Boot mit zwei Personen auf eine Geschwindigkeit von ca 20 bis 25 km/h (ca 10,7 bis 13,5 kn – 1 Knoten sind 1,852 km/h).

 Wir benutzen das Boot hier in heimischen Gewässern auf der Elbe und den Nebenflüssen, aber auch zum Angeln auf der Ostsee. In Norwegen war es auch schon ein paar mal eingesetzt.:v

 Es liegt „an Land“ immer auf einem Bootstrailer. Ich habe eine Plane anfertigen lassen und so ist es während des Straßentransportes innen immer trocken und kann – auch wenn es eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist - als Anhänger, also zum Transport von Urlaubsgepäck, genutzt werden. Irgendwo an einer seichten Stelle mit festem Untergrund, am besten an einer sog. Slipstelle, wird es zu Wasser gelassen, d.h. einfach vom Bootstrailer über Rollen ins Wasser geschoben. Zurück wird es vom Windenstand mit einem Seil wieder auf den Trailer gezogen.



   Nun noch ein paar allgemeine Dinge:



 Das Boot steht bei Nichtgebrauch immer in einer Garage. Wenn es längere Zeit nicht genutzt wird, werden auch die Räder entlastet. D.h, der Trailer wird aufgebockt.



 Ein Bootsführerschein, - „Binnen“ für Binnenwasserstraßen oder/ und der Sportbootführerschein für Seeschifffahrtstraßen und Küstengewässer ist deshalb vorgeschrieben, weil der Motor über 5 PS leistet. Darunter oder beim Rudern ist natürlich alles frei. Ein amtliches Kennzeichen ist Pflicht, zu beantragen bei den Wassersportverbänden, so auch beim ADAC. Dann wird ein Bootsschein ausgestellt und der ausgegebene Name i.V.m dem sog. amtliche Kennzeichen muss am Boot angebracht werden. Dabei dürfen Buchstaben und Zahlen nicht kleiner als10 cm sein. 



   Dieser Bericht steht für Laien leicht abgewandelt auch in CIAO.



   Sollte Interesse bestehen, schreibe ich auch gern einen Erfahrungsbericht über den Außenbordmotor und der Trailer.





       Bild 1: Meine beiden Söhne, zusammen etwa 240 kg mit Bekleidung ohne Gepäck
Bild 2: Der Schwerere sitzt hinten
Bild 3: Der „Parkplatz“ des Bootes
Bild 4: Vorderansicht des Bootes




   Einen freundlichen Gruß Dieter#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Kleines flottes Ryds Angelboot*



> Sollte Interesse bestehen, schreibe ich auch gern einen Erfahrungsbericht über den Außenbordmotor und der Trailer.


Selbstverständlich besteht da Interesse)
Weil wir immer sowas für unser Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) suchen.
Setz Dich mal mit mir unter magazin@anglerboard.de in Verbindung.


----------



## HD4ever (19. April 2005)

*AW: Kleines flottes Ryds Angelboot*

schickes Gespann !
wäre auch was für mich für die Elbe + Ostsee.... |rolleyes


----------



## Pete (19. April 2005)

*AW: Kleines flottes Ryds Angelboot*

hi, dieter, nutze mit einem freund zusammen das gleiche boot mit 15 ps...absolut ostseetauglich, wenn diese das vom wind und wetter hergibt...

ich gebs so schnell nicht her, vor allem weils uns damals lächeliche 2200 dm gekostet hat (mit motor)...


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. April 2005)

*AW: Kleines flottes Ryds Angelboot*

Schon eine super Angelegenheit - eigenes Boot.
Aber es soll ein Bericht sein, daher möchte ich hier auch ein paar Ergänzungen aus meiner
Sicht anfügen. Einige Hinweise sind sicher auch wichtig, um nicht ein falsches oder zumindest gefahrenträchtiges Bild zu erzeugen:

Das norwegische oder schwedische Boote grundsätzlich empfehlenswert sind? Ich weiß nicht, ich fahre zwar selbst ein schwedisches Fabrikat. Eine grundsätzliche Aussage in
dieser Richtung würde ich so nicht machen wollen...

Die Benutzung des Bootes als Hänger (auf dem Trailer) ist einer der Gründe, warum es bei diesen Booten irgendwann zu Rissen im Boden kommt. Das ist sehr schlecht zu reparieren und zumeist das Ende des Bootskörpers. Trailer sind oft so ausgelegt, das sie das Boot tragen können und das Boot leicht zu Wasser gleitet. Wenn man das Boot nun stärker als mit seinem tatsächlichen und für den Trailerbauer erkennbarem Gewicht belastet, stehen Probleme an. Ich würde es grundsätzlich lassen - oder, wenn unbedingt erforderlich, den Trailer entsprechend ausrüsten. Also das Boot auf Kielrollen legen, reichlich Stützrollen anbringen und das Boot so fest verzurren, das keine der Federbewegungen auf Boot-Trailer wirken kann.

Als dritten Hinweis, bevor er falsch verstanden wird: Natürlich wird dein Boot beim rudern nicht Führerscheinfrei. Es zählt der angebaute Motor - nicht ob er in Betrieb ist.

Aber sonst: Alles erdenklich Gute mit der Ryds und immer ein paar Schuppen an der Bordwand!


----------



## Dieter1944 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Kleines flottes Ryds Angelboot*

Hallo Dolfin

Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag. Du hast mit deinen Sätzen völlig Recht. Mein Boot steht auch unmittelbar auf Kielrollen und wird von den Seitenstützen lediglich gegen Kippen gesichert. Also so, wie es sein soll. Darum gibt es auch keine Verwindungsprobleme. Mensch, wie oft habe unter dem Ding gelegen und die Kielrollen im Verhältnis zu den Seitenstützen angepasst.Das sollte man als Boots-Trailer-Besitzer aber eigentlich schon wissen.#6

Hier sollte nur das Boot vorgestellt werden. 
Ach so - Nachtrag - überladen ist der Anhänger auch nie. Er ist für das Boot eine Nummer größer angepaßt.

Viele Grüße Dieter


----------

